# balastro de luces de xenon hid



## enluga34 (Mar 30, 2018)

hola, buenos dias. Alguien podría por favor explicarme bien el funcionamiento detallado de el balastro en una luz de xenon? O sea su proceso y como es q de 12 volt pase a 30.000 volt. Muchas gracias


----------



## danimallen5 (Mar 30, 2018)

Es mas o menos, similar a lo que hace un taser, los 12V en continua, se pasan a alterna de alta frecuencia con un oscilador, luego un transformador de ferrita, eleva los 12V en alterna del primario, en 200..300..400V  en el secundario,depende de la configuracion del transformador. Luego supongo que seran rectificados a continua y con otro oscilador se mandan en forma de pulsos a un segundo transformador de alta tension, que eleva los 400 a 30.000V.
Mas o menos por alguno que he visto asi funciona, de todas formas seguro que hay gente aqui que sabe mas que yo y te lo puede explicar mucho mejor.


----------

